# Wait...how was she shot to death in Australia....they banned and confiscated guns...right?



## 2aguy

So....which gun control law in Australia kept this shooter from leaving the scene of having just shot to death his girlfriend, going to a school or a church and killing people?

Police searching for answers over Gold Coast woman's fatal shooting


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Will you stop it!

Just surrender your gun!

Stop eating meat!

And teach the world to sing!

Oh, the criminal forgot it was against the law to kill someone, so let blame society for their ignorance...

( Ten bucks says someone will take this too seriously without knowing me )


----------



## Taz

It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Taz said:


> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.



Well when you can get the Governments of the World to ban their armies from carrying them is the day I might consider putting my gun down...

Not until then!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.


You are so right, it just shows (again) that it is a bad idea to let a gun get into the hands of a liberal who hates his life.  People who have morals arent out there shooting up other people, just saying.


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> So....which gun control law in Australia kept this shooter from leaving the scene of having just shot to death his girlfriend, going to a school or a church and killing people?
> 
> Police searching for answers over Gold Coast woman's fatal shooting


Glad to see you've got another foreign shooting to start a thread about.


----------



## Taz

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you can get the Governments of the World to ban their armies from carrying them is the day I might consider putting my gun down...
> 
> Not until then!
Click to expand...


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, it just shows (again) that it is a bad idea to let a gun get into the hands of a liberal who hates his life.  People who have morals arent out there shooting up other people, just saying.
Click to expand...

Because Trump is up on the moral high ground?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, it just shows (again) that it is a bad idea to let a gun get into the hands of a liberal who hates his life.  People who have morals arent out there shooting up other people, just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Trump is up on the moral high ground?
Click to expand...

And those that allow men with tits in little girls bathrooms are on moral high ground?


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, it just shows (again) that it is a bad idea to let a gun get into the hands of a liberal who hates his life.  People who have morals arent out there shooting up other people, just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Trump is up on the moral high ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And those that allow men with tits in little girls bathrooms are on moral high ground?
Click to expand...

The US is morally bankrupt.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Taz said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, it just shows (again) that it is a bad idea to let a gun get into the hands of a liberal who hates his life.  People who have morals arent out there shooting up other people, just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Trump is up on the moral high ground?
Click to expand...

Oh by the way, President Trump wasn't droning kids in Muslim countries like the last president did.  Shame you dont remember instances like that.


----------



## Taz

andaronjim said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just shows (again) what a bad idea it is to allow just anyone to have a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right, it just shows (again) that it is a bad idea to let a gun get into the hands of a liberal who hates his life.  People who have morals arent out there shooting up other people, just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Trump is up on the moral high ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh by the way, President Trump wasn't droning kids in Muslim countries like the last president did.  Shame you dont remember instances like that.
Click to expand...

The US is bankrupt morally, especially our politicians. btw, not a Dem.


----------



## Leo123

Australia's gun crime was going down before the ban and has continued at the same rate after the ban.  There was no statistical 'drop off' as one would expect.  In fact, many Aussies just went out a got another gun after turning in their grandfathers shotgun.


----------



## Leo123

Taz said:


> The US is morally bankrupt.



Maybe because so many folks believe that bullshit propaganda.  It's the way Neo-Marxist, socialist, Democrats control people's thinking.


----------



## Taz

Leo123 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US is morally bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because so many folks believe that bullshit propaganda.  It's the way Neo-Marxist, socialist, Democrats control people's thinking.
Click to expand...

Your side is especially bankrupt morally. Nothing but hate for your fellow Americans. Civil discourse is now impossible.


----------



## harmonica

Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
you argument is very childish


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish




The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......

And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....

Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review

University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”

“Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”

A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.

*The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish




Culture, not guns, is the issue...

Gun city: Young, dumb and armed

*The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*

Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.

*These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*

*----*

Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.

Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year

-----------

While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.

*Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*

*-------------*

These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.

“They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.

“It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”

------------

*Gun crime soars*
In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.

The investigation has found:


There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
*Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
============
The second part of the series....
Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West


========================
'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty

Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."

The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.


*And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Culture, not guns, is the issue...
> 
> Gun city: Young, dumb and armed
> 
> *The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*
> 
> Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.
> 
> *These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*
> 
> *----*
> 
> Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.
> 
> Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year
> 
> -----------
> 
> While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.
> 
> *Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*
> 
> *-------------*
> 
> These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.
> 
> “They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.
> 
> “It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”
> 
> ------------
> 
> *Gun crime soars*
> In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.
> 
> The investigation has found:
> 
> 
> There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
> Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
> The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
> Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
> *Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
> In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
> ============
> The second part of the series....
> Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West
> 
> 
> ========================
> 'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty
> 
> Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."
> 
> The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.
> 
> 
> *And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*
Click to expand...

so the American culture is the same as Aussie???!!!!  
hahahahah


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
Click to expand...

and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
....''gun'' controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
SAME country SAME culture
hahahahhahahahha


----------



## 2aguy

harmonica said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
Click to expand...



You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....

I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........

Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia

Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession

Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.

According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.

*The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*


But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.

*Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*

Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
Democrats in charge since 1949

Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia


Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why

Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.

At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.

-----------

*Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
----
*When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*

*In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> So....which gun control law in Australia kept this shooter from leaving the scene of having just shot to death his girlfriend, going to a school or a church and killing people?
> 
> Police searching for answers over Gold Coast woman's fatal shooting


You trying to compare ONE  oz gun death with ours?
Man, you must be closed mind.
Prob spout it's not the gun, it's the shooter!!!


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
Click to expand...


Stay in your cut and paste Star Wars world.
Never lived in the uk I presume?
Do you really think their gun violence is worse than ours?
Try looking at gun suicides if you can


----------



## 2aguy

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay in your cut and paste Star Wars world.
> Never lived in the uk I presume?
> Do you really think their gun violence is worse than ours?
> Try looking at gun suicides if you can
Click to expand...



No, asshat...I have stated that their gun crime rate was low before they banned guns and remains the same after...which, if you believe in science, shows that their gun laws did nothing to their gun crime problem....

What I keep pointing out, you numb nuts....is that their welfare state has now destroyed the British family to the extent their young males are becoming more and more violent....and that the British police can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns into their country.....so they are about to experience real gun crime.


Suicide has nothing to do with guns, you dipshit...

Fact Check, Gun Control and Suicide



There is no relation between suicide rate and gun ownership rates around the world.  According to the 2016 World Health Statistics report, (2) suicide rates in the four countries cited as having restrictive gun control laws have suicide rates that are comparable to that in the U. S.:  Australia, 11.6, Canada, 11.4, France, 15.8, UK, 7.0, and USA 13.7 suicides/100,000.  By comparison, Japan has among the highest suicide rates in the world, 23.1/100,000, but gun ownership is extremely rare, 0.6 guns/100 people.   

Suicide is a mental health issue.  If guns are not available other means are used.  Poisoning, in fact, is the most common method of suicide for U. S. females according to the _Washington Post_ (34 % of suicides), and suffocation the second most common method for males (27%). 

Secondly, gun ownership rates in France and Canada are not low, as is implied in the _Post _article.  The rate of gun ownership in the U. S. is indeed high at 88.8 guns/100 residents, but gun ownership rates are also among the world’s highest in the other countries cited.  Gun ownership rates in these countries are are as follows:  Australia, 15, Canada, 30.8, France, 31.2, and UK 6.2 per 100 residents. (3,4) Gun ownership rates in Saudia Arabia are comparable to that in Canada and France, with 37.8 guns per 100 Saudi residents, yet the lowest suicide rate in the world is in Saudia Arabia (0.3 suicides per 100,000).

Third, recent statistics in the state of Florida show that nearly one third of the guns used in suicides are obtained illegally, putting these firearm deaths beyond control through gun laws.(5)

Fourth, the primary factors affecting suicide rates are personal stresses, cultural, economic, religious factors and demographics.  According to the WHO statistics, the highest rates of suicide in the world are in the Republic of Korea, with 36.8 suicides per 100,000, but India, Japan, Russia, and Hungary all have rates above 20 per 100,000; roughly twice as high as the U.S. and the four countries that are the basis for the _Post_’s calculation that gun control would reduce U.S. suicide rates by 20 to 38 percent.  Lebanon, Oman, and Iraq all have suicide rates below 1.1 per 100,000 people--less than 1/10 the suicide rate in the U. S., and Afghanistan, Algeria, Jamaica, Haiti, and Egypt have low suicide rates that are below 4 per 100,000 in contrast to 13.7 suicides/100,000 in the U. S.


----------



## harmonica

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay in your cut and paste Star Wars world.
> Never lived in the uk I presume?
> Do you really think their gun violence is worse than ours?
> Try looking at gun suicides if you can
Click to expand...

...yes he does---he's like other groups I know that do not accept reality - it hurts


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay in your cut and paste Star Wars world.
> Never lived in the uk I presume?
> Do you really think their gun violence is worse than ours?
> Try looking at gun suicides if you can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, asshat...I have stated that their gun crime rate was low before they banned guns and remains the same after...which, if you believe in science, shows that their gun laws did nothing to their gun crime problem....
> 
> What I keep pointing out, you numb nuts....is that their welfare state has now destroyed the British family to the extent their young males are becoming more and more violent....and that the British police can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns into their country.....so they are about to experience real gun crime.
> 
> 
> Suicide has nothing to do with guns, you dipshit...
> 
> Fact Check, Gun Control and Suicide
> 
> 
> 
> There is no relation between suicide rate and gun ownership rates around the world.  According to the 2016 World Health Statistics report, (2) suicide rates in the four countries cited as having restrictive gun control laws have suicide rates that are comparable to that in the U. S.:  Australia, 11.6, Canada, 11.4, France, 15.8, UK, 7.0, and USA 13.7 suicides/100,000.  By comparison, Japan has among the highest suicide rates in the world, 23.1/100,000, but gun ownership is extremely rare, 0.6 guns/100 people.
> 
> Suicide is a mental health issue.  If guns are not available other means are used.  Poisoning, in fact, is the most common method of suicide for U. S. females according to the _Washington Post_ (34 % of suicides), and suffocation the second most common method for males (27%).
> 
> Secondly, gun ownership rates in France and Canada are not low, as is implied in the _Post _article.  The rate of gun ownership in the U. S. is indeed high at 88.8 guns/100 residents, but gun ownership rates are also among the world’s highest in the other countries cited.  Gun ownership rates in these countries are are as follows:  Australia, 15, Canada, 30.8, France, 31.2, and UK 6.2 per 100 residents. (3,4) Gun ownership rates in Saudia Arabia are comparable to that in Canada and France, with 37.8 guns per 100 Saudi residents, yet the lowest suicide rate in the world is in Saudia Arabia (0.3 suicides per 100,000).
> 
> Third, recent statistics in the state of Florida show that nearly one third of the guns used in suicides are obtained illegally, putting these firearm deaths beyond control through gun laws.(5)
> 
> Fourth, the primary factors affecting suicide rates are personal stresses, cultural, economic, religious factors and demographics.  According to the WHO statistics, the highest rates of suicide in the world are in the Republic of Korea, with 36.8 suicides per 100,000, but India, Japan, Russia, and Hungary all have rates above 20 per 100,000; roughly twice as high as the U.S. and the four countries that are the basis for the _Post_’s calculation that gun control would reduce U.S. suicide rates by 20 to 38 percent.  Lebanon, Oman, and Iraq all have suicide rates below 1.1 per 100,000 people--less than 1/10 the suicide rate in the U. S., and Afghanistan, Algeria, Jamaica, Haiti, and Egypt have low suicide rates that are below 4 per 100,000 in contrast to 13.7 suicides/100,000 in the U. S.
Click to expand...

Nice cut and paste.
So people who shoot themselves have nothing to do with guns?
How dumb can you get?


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay in your cut and paste Star Wars world.
> Never lived in the uk I presume?
> Do you really think their gun violence is worse than ours?
> Try looking at gun suicides if you can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, asshat...I have stated that their gun crime rate was low before they banned guns and remains the same after...which, if you believe in science, shows that their gun laws did nothing to their gun crime problem....
> 
> What I keep pointing out, you numb nuts....is that their welfare state has now destroyed the British family to the extent their young males are becoming more and more violent....and that the British police can't stop the increasing flow of illegal guns into their country.....so they are about to experience real gun crime.
> 
> 
> Suicide has nothing to do with guns, you dipshit...
> 
> Fact Check, Gun Control and Suicide
> 
> 
> 
> There is no relation between suicide rate and gun ownership rates around the world.  According to the 2016 World Health Statistics report, (2) suicide rates in the four countries cited as having restrictive gun control laws have suicide rates that are comparable to that in the U. S.:  Australia, 11.6, Canada, 11.4, France, 15.8, UK, 7.0, and USA 13.7 suicides/100,000.  By comparison, Japan has among the highest suicide rates in the world, 23.1/100,000, but gun ownership is extremely rare, 0.6 guns/100 people.
> 
> Suicide is a mental health issue.  If guns are not available other means are used.  Poisoning, in fact, is the most common method of suicide for U. S. females according to the _Washington Post_ (34 % of suicides), and suffocation the second most common method for males (27%).
> 
> Secondly, gun ownership rates in France and Canada are not low, as is implied in the _Post _article.  The rate of gun ownership in the U. S. is indeed high at 88.8 guns/100 residents, but gun ownership rates are also among the world’s highest in the other countries cited.  Gun ownership rates in these countries are are as follows:  Australia, 15, Canada, 30.8, France, 31.2, and UK 6.2 per 100 residents. (3,4) Gun ownership rates in Saudia Arabia are comparable to that in Canada and France, with 37.8 guns per 100 Saudi residents, yet the lowest suicide rate in the world is in Saudia Arabia (0.3 suicides per 100,000).
> 
> Third, recent statistics in the state of Florida show that nearly one third of the guns used in suicides are obtained illegally, putting these firearm deaths beyond control through gun laws.(5)
> 
> Fourth, the primary factors affecting suicide rates are personal stresses, cultural, economic, religious factors and demographics.  According to the WHO statistics, the highest rates of suicide in the world are in the Republic of Korea, with 36.8 suicides per 100,000, but India, Japan, Russia, and Hungary all have rates above 20 per 100,000; roughly twice as high as the U.S. and the four countries that are the basis for the _Post_’s calculation that gun control would reduce U.S. suicide rates by 20 to 38 percent.  Lebanon, Oman, and Iraq all have suicide rates below 1.1 per 100,000 people--less than 1/10 the suicide rate in the U. S., and Afghanistan, Algeria, Jamaica, Haiti, and Egypt have low suicide rates that are below 4 per 100,000 in contrast to 13.7 suicides/100,000 in the U. S.
Click to expand...

So how long have you lived in the uk again?
Zero, pontificating from your commie  SS Medicare bath chair I assume???


----------



## ph3iron

harmonica said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay in your cut and paste Star Wars world.
> Never lived in the uk I presume?
> Do you really think their gun violence is worse than ours?
> Try looking at gun suicides if you can
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...yes he does---he's like other groups I know that do not accept reality - it hurts
Click to expand...


Maybe he's one of the 20% of trump Nazi rally boys who trail from rally to rally in their RVs  on Medicare and disability.


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
Click to expand...

Nothing about repub governors?
Iguess they don't count.?


----------



## 2aguy

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
Click to expand...



Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....

Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws

Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.

“The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”

Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.

CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say

It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.

*“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.

It hasn’t been fixed.

Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.

Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.

“I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.

As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.

*A gun, freedom, then a murder*
Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.

Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.

Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.

Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.

Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.

Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.

“Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”

*Not the first*
Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:

*In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.

*In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.

*Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.

In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped

From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.

==========

Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend


Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.


That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
-----
“It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
=======

CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.

McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
-----
For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.

Some details that Willis did not know:
• McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.

========
Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police

A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.

=========

Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program

In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.

The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.

But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.

Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.



In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.

============

Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend

Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.

As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.

“We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”

In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
-----

The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
-----
In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
==================

Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring

Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.

*Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
*-----*

*California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*

Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”

I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.

Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.

The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration. 

Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.

Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.

and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....

Why is that?

Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.


supplying a firearm to a gang member,

l
felon obtaining a firearm,

discharging a firearm on school grounds









Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms

Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.

Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.  



------

“We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”



----





Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent. 

The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTdE]
> Cut and paste garbage from a gun coward who doesn't know the difference between a noun and an adjective.
> Say no more
Click to expand...


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie murder rate five times LOWER than the US
> you argument is very childish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
Click to expand...

Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
Such garbage.
My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
We were founded by violent people.
Can't you get that in your head?


----------



## 2aguy

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian murder rate was 5 times lower before they banned guns....it didn't change after they banned guns...so your hypothesis...Less Guns = Less gun crime...is wrong....since nothing changed after they banned guns......
> 
> And public shootings still happen there.....it didn't stop that either....
> 
> Australia’s 1996 Gun Confiscation Didn’t Work | National Review
> 
> University of Melbourne researchers Wang-Sheng Lee and Sandy Suardi concluded their 2008 report on the matter with the statement, “There is little evidence to suggest that [the Australian mandatory gun-buyback program] had any significant effects on firearm homicides.”
> 
> “Although gun buybacks appear to be a logical and sensible policy that helps to placate the public’s fears,” the reported continued, “the evidence so far suggests that in the Australian context, the high expenditure incurred to fund the 1996 gun buyback has not translated into any tangible reductions in terms of firearm deaths.”
> 
> A 2007 report, “Gun Laws and Sudden Death: Did the Australian Firearms Legislation of 1996 Make a Difference?” by Jeanine Baker and Samara McPhedran similarly concluded that the buyback program did not have a significant long-term effect on the Australian homicide rate.
> 
> *The Australian gun-homicide rate had already been quite low and had been steadily falling in the 15 years prior to the Port Arthur massacre. And while the mandatory buyback program did appear to reduce the rate of accidental firearm deaths, Baker and McPhedran found that “the gun buy-back and restrictive legislative changes had no influence on firearm homicide in Australia.”*
> 
> 
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
> Such garbage.
> My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
> We were founded by violent people.
> Can't you get that in your head?
Click to expand...



Dumb ass.....we have 600 million guns in private hands with over 17.25 million people carrying those guns for self defense....

Our gun murder was 10,982 in 2017, and of those 80% of the victims were criminals murdered by other criminals and of the remaining, the vast majority are friends and family of criminals.   And the victims are concentrated in democrat party voting districts where they keep letting repeat gun offenders out of jail, over and over again...explain that.......

Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...stopping rape, robbery and murder...according to our Centers for Disease Control....you numb nuts....

And as more Americans own and carry guns...over the last 26 years, our gun crime and gun murder rate has gone down not up.......showing you have no idea what you are talking about...

Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
> Such garbage.
> My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
> We were founded by violent people.
> Can't you get that in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass.....we have 600 million guns in private hands with over 17.25 million people carrying those guns for self defense....
> 
> Our gun murder was 10,982 in 2017, and of those 80% of the victims were criminals murdered by other criminals and of the remaining, the vast majority are friends and family of criminals.   And the victims are concentrated in democrat party voting districts where they keep letting repeat gun offenders out of jail, over and over again...explain that.......
> 
> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...stopping rape, robbery and murder...according to our Centers for Disease Control....you numb nuts....
> 
> And as more Americans own and carry guns...over the last 26 years, our gun crime and gun murder rate has gone down not up.......showing you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

So how many times have you been in a shootout with uppity noxxers and saved your life?
Let me guess , ZERO?.
Do you really think oz is more dangerous than the us?
So our deaths have gone down?
What are they pray tell higher than oz?
You really have to stop reading sites who don't believe in sandy hook and that we landed on the moon


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
> Such garbage.
> My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
> We were founded by violent people.
> Can't you get that in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass.....we have 600 million guns in private hands with over 17.25 million people carrying those guns for self defense....
> 
> Our gun murder was 10,982 in 2017, and of those 80% of the victims were criminals murdered by other criminals and of the remaining, the vast majority are friends and family of criminals.   And the victims are concentrated in democrat party voting districts where they keep letting repeat gun offenders out of jail, over and over again...explain that.......
> 
> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...stopping rape, robbery and murder...according to our Centers for Disease Control....you numb nuts....
> 
> And as more Americans own and carry guns...over the last 26 years, our gun crime and gun murder rate has gone down not up.......showing you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...


gawd, another trump u rube.
Can you please quit cutting and pasting and get a life?
It's very boring
Take your gun, go to a lamppost and wait for somone to save
Here's a small cut and paste

Murders with firearms per million 
oz, Ranked 36th. *32.57* 
USA Ranked 10th. *11 times more*than Australia
I guess it's because they don't have uppity nixxers and democrats.
Maybe Hilary Clinton is the cause?


----------



## harmonica

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what about France, Germany, UK, etc?
> ....gun controlled LA, CHicago, NY City all have much lower murder rates than pro-''gun'' St Louis
> SAME country SAME culture
> hahahahhahahahha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
> Such garbage.
> My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
> We were founded by violent people.
> Can't you get that in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass.....we have 600 million guns in private hands with over 17.25 million people carrying those guns for self defense....
> 
> Our gun murder was 10,982 in 2017, and of those 80% of the victims were criminals murdered by other criminals and of the remaining, the vast majority are friends and family of criminals.   And the victims are concentrated in democrat party voting districts where they keep letting repeat gun offenders out of jail, over and over again...explain that.......
> 
> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...stopping rape, robbery and murder...according to our Centers for Disease Control....you numb nuts....
> 
> And as more Americans own and carry guns...over the last 26 years, our gun crime and gun murder rate has gone down not up.......showing you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...

and many times the murder rate---


----------



## 2aguy

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
> Such garbage.
> My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
> We were founded by violent people.
> Can't you get that in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass.....we have 600 million guns in private hands with over 17.25 million people carrying those guns for self defense....
> 
> Our gun murder was 10,982 in 2017, and of those 80% of the victims were criminals murdered by other criminals and of the remaining, the vast majority are friends and family of criminals.   And the victims are concentrated in democrat party voting districts where they keep letting repeat gun offenders out of jail, over and over again...explain that.......
> 
> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...stopping rape, robbery and murder...according to our Centers for Disease Control....you numb nuts....
> 
> And as more Americans own and carry guns...over the last 26 years, our gun crime and gun murder rate has gone down not up.......showing you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gawd, another trump u rube.
> Can you please quit cutting and pasting and get a life?
> It's very boring
> Take your gun, go to a lamppost and wait for somone to save
> Here's a small cut and paste
> 
> Murders with firearms per million
> oz, Ranked 36th. *32.57*
> USA Ranked 10th. *11 times more*than Australia
> I guess it's because they don't have uppity nixxers and democrats.
> Maybe Hilary Clinton is the cause?
Click to expand...



And that has nothing to do with gun control you putz.   What is it about culture that you asshats just do not understand?

As more Americans own and carry guns, over the last 26 years, our gun crime rate went down, not up.....in Australia, they banned and confiscated guns and their gun crime rate is going up.......


----------



## 2aguy

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You continue to lie......you have been shown over and over that St. Louis has been run by democrats who keep letting repeat gun offenders out of prison...and getting caught with an illegal gun doesn't come with consequences....
> 
> I also showed you that illegal guns flood Britian, France and German..........
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> Soros-Funded St. Louis Circuit Attorney Kim Gardner Refuses to Charge Killer of 7-Year-Old Child Despite Suspect's Confession
> 
> Last week a suspect was arrested in the fatal shooting of 7-year-old Xavier Usanga in north St. Louis last Monday evening.
> 
> According to KSDK Usanga was shot and killed while playing outside of his Hyde Park home Monday, according to St. Louis Metro Police Cheif John Hayden. An 18-year-old man standing nearby was injured in the backyard of the Usangas’ home, in the 3500 block of North 14th Street, just after 5 p.m. Monday evening.
> 
> *The suspect confessed to the shooting that killed 7-year-old Usanga.*
> 
> 
> But when they brought this confession and evidence to the St. Louis City’s circuit attorney’s office Kim Gardner threw it out.
> 
> *Gardner said based on current evidence she was not able to determine who was responsible for the child’s death.*
> 
> Again… The suspect confessed to the crime but that was not enough for this radical lunatic in the Circuit Attorney’s Office.
> Democrats in charge since 1949
> 
> Mayor of St. Louis - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Rise in Murders Has St. Louis Debating Why
> 
> Jennifer M. Joyce, the city’s circuit attorney, or prosecutor, an elected position, complains that in St. Louis, *the illegal possession of a gun is too often “a crime without a consequence,” *making it difficult to stop confrontation from turning lethal.
> 
> At the same time, deeper social roots of violence such as addiction and unemployment continue unchecked. *And city officials also cite what they call a “Ferguson effect,”* an increase in crime last year as police officers were diverted to control protests after a white officer shot and killed Michael Brown, an unarmed black teenager in the nearby suburb on Aug. 9.
> 
> -----------
> 
> *Now, an overstretched department is forced to pick one neighborhood at a time to flood with officers. *Last month, Chief Dotson even asked the state highway patrol if it could lend a dozen men to help watch downtown streets; the agency declined.
> ----
> *When the police discover a gun in a car with several passengers, including some with felony records, but no one admits to owning the gun, criminal charges are often impossible, Mr. Rosenfeld said.*
> 
> *In addition, according to a 2014 study by Mr. Rosenfeld and his colleagues, a majority of those who are convicted of illegally possessing a gun but not caught using it in a crime receive probation rather than jail time. Gun laws and enforcement are stiffer in many other cities.*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
> Such garbage.
> My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
> We were founded by violent people.
> Can't you get that in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass.....we have 600 million guns in private hands with over 17.25 million people carrying those guns for self defense....
> 
> Our gun murder was 10,982 in 2017, and of those 80% of the victims were criminals murdered by other criminals and of the remaining, the vast majority are friends and family of criminals.   And the victims are concentrated in democrat party voting districts where they keep letting repeat gun offenders out of jail, over and over again...explain that.......
> 
> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...stopping rape, robbery and murder...according to our Centers for Disease Control....you numb nuts....
> 
> And as more Americans own and carry guns...over the last 26 years, our gun crime and gun murder rate has gone down not up.......showing you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many times have you been in a shootout with uppity noxxers and saved your life?
> Let me guess , ZERO?.
> Do you really think oz is more dangerous than the us?
> So our deaths have gone down?
> What are they pray tell higher than oz?
> You really have to stop reading sites who don't believe in sandy hook and that we landed on the moon
Click to expand...



And the racism of the left shows itself again......


----------



## ph3iron

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about repub governors?
> Iguess they don't count.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...it is the democrats making policy and democrat judges letting these violent gun offenders out of prison...over and over again....
> 
> Democrats frown on targeting gang databases with 'red flag' laws
> 
> Democrats on the House Judiciary Committee amended the measure during a Wednesday mark-up to authorize the federal government to issue extreme risk protection orders in some instances, but they rejected an amendment that would have red-flagged anyone who law enforcement lists as a gang member.
> 
> “The majority of violent crime, including gun violence, in the United States is linked to gangs,” Rep. Ken Buck, a Colorado Republican who sponsored the amendment, said Wednesday. “My amendment is quite simple. It would allow the issuance of a red flag order against anyone whose name appears in a gang database if there was probable cause to include that individual in the database.”
> 
> Democrats objected with reasons that sounded very familiar to Republicans.
> 
> CWB Chicago: Man fatally shot one victim, wounded another while free on recognizance bond and electronic monitoring, prosecutors say
> 
> It’s been 18 months since Cook County Sheriff Tom Dart warned that he was “alarmed” by the number of accused gun offenders who were being released on their own recognizance, sometimes with electronic monitoring.
> 
> *“This needs to get fixed quick,”* Dart told the _Sun-Times_ in Feb. 2018.
> 
> It hasn’t been fixed.
> 
> Yesterday, 18-year-old Antwane Lashley was in bond court, accused of shooting a man to death on Aug. 23. Prosecutors say he also shot and seriously wounded a woman at the same time. Lashley has been free on his own recognizance with electronic monitoring since prosecutors charged him with possessing a handgun illegally this spring.
> 
> Cook County Board President Toni Preckwinkle wasted no time criticizing Dart’s concerns last year.
> 
> “I believe it is our responsibility to keep these matters in context and not contribute to sensationalizing them,” Preckwinkle told Dart in a letter days later.
> 
> As recently as Friday, Preckwinkle called concerns about people committing violent crimes while free on affordable bail, *a “fear tactic.” *She has also *defended easy bail conditions* for gun possession. Some people who live in less-safe neighborhoods feel the need to carry guns for their own protection, she says.
> 
> *A gun, freedom, then a murder*
> Around 7:30 p.m. on May 20th, cops in Humboldt Park saw Antwane Lashley walking quickly on the 3800 block of West Chicago. He saw police nearby and began running, holding his right pocket as he fled, a police spokesperson said last night.
> 
> Lashley took a handgun out of his pocket, threw it, and kept running, the spokesperson said. Officers caught him nearby while other cops retrieved the gun he allegedly threw.
> 
> Prosecutors charged Lashley with felony aggravated unlawful use of a weapon. He appeared in court the next afternoon and was set free on his own recognizance with an order to go onto electronic monitoring, according to court records.
> 
> Then, last Friday, Neal Sumrell and a woman were sitting in a car on the 4200 block of West Iowa in Humboldt Park. Around 8:15 p.m., someone walked up to their vehicle and opened fire. Sumrell, 34, was shot seven times in the upper body. He died. The woman tried to run away, police said. She was shot three times throughout her body, but managed to survive.
> 
> Lashley—on juvenile probation for aggravated battery causing great bodily harm—was arrested at his home Thursday evening, just one block from the murder scene. Police say he’s the gunman who killed Sumrell and injured the 28-year-old woman who tried to run away.
> 
> Prosecutors yesterday charged Lashley with first-degree murder, attempted first-degree murder, and aggravated battery by discharging a firearm. Judge Mary Marubio ordered him held without bail.
> 
> “Victims deserve better,” said Anthony Guglielmi, the police department’s chief communications officer early Sunday. “We are going to continue to be the voice for those who have been silenced by gun violence.”
> 
> *Not the first*
> Lashley is hardly the first person to be accused of killing or trying to kill someone while free on the county's affordable bail program. Among similar cases reported by _CWBChicago_:
> 
> *In May 2018*, Daryl Williams was charged with fatally shooting a man in the back of the head. He was free on a recognizance bond at the time while awaiting trial for allegedly possessing a stolen firearm the previous November.
> 
> *In June of last year*, Carnell Morris was charged with being an armed habitual criminal after police said they found a gun in his car. He posted a $1,000 bond. Six months later, while awaiting trial for the gun case, Morris was charged with attempted murder after he allegedly shot a 51-year-old man.
> 
> *Just three months ago*, repeat gun offender Antawan Smith was charged with murdering a 15-year-old. He was free on a $6,000 deposit bond while awaiting trial for allegedly being an armed habitual criminal.
> 
> In Delaware, 71% of gun charges are dropped
> 
> From 2012 to 2014, more than 11,700 felony weapon charges were filed in Delaware, and in most cases, the weapon was a gun. Yet, 71 percent of those charges disappeared before trials began.
> 
> ==========
> 
> Top cop laments violence as 66 shot, 5 fatally, over long Fourth of July weekend
> 
> 
> Between last Wednesday and Friday, 42 people were charged with felony gun-related offenses, he said, but only 15 remain in custody.
> 
> 
> That lack of accountability for gun offenders has damaged the Police Department’s relationship with the communities most beset by violence, Johnson said, making victims of crimes less likely to cooperate with officers.
> -----
> “It’s not about mass incarceration. It’s not about having quotas. But when somebody has a demonstrated track record of being a violent gun offender, that should say something to the judges who are making decisions about bail. They shouldn’t be out on the street,” Lightfoot said. “We can’t keep our communities safe if people just keep cycling through the system because what that says to them is, I can do whatever I want, I can carry whatever I want, I can shoot up a crowd and I’m going to be back on the street. How does that make sense? It doesn’t.”
> https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/07/criminal_justice_reform_comes_home_to_roost.html
> =======
> 
> CWB Chicago: You Be The Judge: We give you the case details. You try to guess their bail amount.
> 
> McKay was sentenced to four years for robbery in 2008; two years for aggravated unlawful use of a weapon (firearm) in 2010; seven years for being a felon in possession of a weapon (firearm) in 2012; and three years for possession of fentanyl in 2016.
> -----
> For McKay, who has two gun convictions and a robbery conviction, Willis set bail at….$5,000. McKay will need to put down a 10% deposit of $500 to go free.  Willis also ordered him to go on electronic monitoring if he is released.
> 
> Some details that Willis did not know:
> • McKay’s 2008 robbery conviction involved an armed carjacking. Prosecutors reduced the charge to “ordinary” robbery as part of a plea deal.• In 2012, McKay’s second gun case also included allegations that he fired the weapon. Prosecutors dropped the weapon discharge count and seven other weapons charges in a plea deal.• The 2016 drug possession charge started as allegations of manufacture-delivery of fentanyl, but, again, prosecutors pleaded that down to possession.
> 
> ========
> Detroit 911: Thousands in crisis left waiting for Detroit police
> 
> A 7 Action News investigation reveals that, over a 20-month period, 650 priority one calls took more than 60 minutes to receive a response. The calls include reports of active shootings, rapes in progress, felonious assaults, armed robberies, armed attacks from the mentally ill and suicides in progress.
> 
> =========
> 
> Under DA Krasner, more gun-possession cases get court diversionary program
> 
> In June 2018, Maalik Jackson-Wallace was arrested on a Frankford street and charged with carrying a concealed gun without a license and a gram of marijuana. It was his first arrest.
> 
> The Philadelphia District Attorney’s Office recommended the Frankford man for a court diversionary program called Accelerated Rehabilitative Disposition (ARD) that put him on two years’ probation. His record could have been expunged if he had successfully completed the program.
> 
> But Jackson-Wallace, 24, was arrested again on gun-possession charges in March in Bridesburg. He was released from jail after a judge granted a defense motion for unsecured bail. And on June 13, he was arrested a third time — charged with murder in a shooting two days earlier in Frankford that killed a 26-year-old man.
> 
> Jackson-Wallace’s case has been cited by some on social media as an example of how they say District Attorney Larry Krasner’s policies are too lenient and lead to gun violence.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, statistics obtained from the DA’s Office show that in 2018, Krasner’s first year in office, 78 gun-possession cases were placed in the ARD program — compared with just 12 such diversions in gun-possession cases the previous year, 11 in 2016, 14 in 2015. and 10 in 2014.
> 
> ============
> 
> Officials Address 'Vicious Cycle' Of I-Bond Violations After Violent Weekend
> 
> Many of the gun offenders arrested by Chicago police over the weekend walked out of jail on bond, without having to pay a dime.
> 
> As of Monday morning, 19 people had been arrested on gun-related charges. By Monday afternoon, 11 were back on the street, some with prior gun offenses.
> 
> “We know who a lot of these people are,” Chicago Police Supt. Eddie Johnson said. “And how do we know that? Because we keep arresting them over and over and over and over and over again. And it’s just a vicious cycle.”
> 
> In a tweet Sunday night, a Chicago police spokesperson criticized the practice of letting gun offenders out on Individual Recognizance Bonds or “I-Bonds.”
> -----
> 
> The tweet said, in part, “Letting gun offenders out on I-Bonds shows there is absolutely no repercussion for carrying illegal guns In Chicago.”
> -----
> In a statement, an office representative said since the beginning of this year, 72% of gun related cases received monetary bail or no bond.
> ==================
> 
> Dart sees 'alarming' rise in gun defendants freed on electronic monitoring
> 
> Judges have treated felony gun charges in a dramatically different way since the reforms were implemented, according to data from the sheriff's office.
> 
> *Over a nearly four-month period in 2016, judges gave out cash-based bonds in nearly 96 percent of felony gun cases and released just 2 percent on electronic monitors. In the 10 weeks after the bond order took effect in September, though, the number of cash-based bonds for gun cases plummeted to about 40 percent, while those freed on the electronic bracelets jumped to 22 percent.*
> *-----*
> 
> *California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register*
> 
> Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”
> 
> I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.
> 
> Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.
> 
> The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration.
> 
> Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.
> 
> Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.
> 
> and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.
> 
> 
> supplying a firearm to a gang member,
> 
> l
> felon obtaining a firearm,
> 
> discharging a firearm on school grounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago's grim murder trend blamed on light sentencing, misguided reforms
> 
> Lamar Harris had seven felony convictions and 43 arrests when he shot three Chicago police officers. The same week, Samuel Harviley, who had just been paroled after serving less than half of his sentence for armed carjacking, shot yet another of the Windy City’s finest.
> 
> Police officials, researchers and many elected leaders all agree that the pair were prime examples of the violent pool of criminals driving the city’s historically high crime rate. Ex-cons well-known to police and with a proven propensity for violence are being let out early from prison or let off lightly by judges, only to wreak havoc on the city, they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> “We have five districts that are driving the crime in the city,” Johnson said in a recent radio interview. “And within those districts, there is a small subset of individuals who are responsible for those crimes. They have multiple arrests for gun offenses and until we start holding these people accountable [the problem will persist].”
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois is one of several states implementing recommendations from prison reform commissions to reduce or even eliminate mandatory minimum sentences. Those groups seek to reduce prison populations by as much as 25 percent.
> 
> The movement to slash sentences and free inmates is given momentum by controversial, police-involved shootings that galvanize communities, as well as protests by Black Lives Matter and civil rights groups. But shortening sentences of violent offenders puts both police and law-abiding residents of the inner city at risk, say law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Living in the 50s zero college white rube only knows how to cut and paste.
> Such garbage.
> My bro lives in Oz and laughs at rubes like you.
> We were founded by violent people.
> Can't you get that in your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ass.....we have 600 million guns in private hands with over 17.25 million people carrying those guns for self defense....
> 
> Our gun murder was 10,982 in 2017, and of those 80% of the victims were criminals murdered by other criminals and of the remaining, the vast majority are friends and family of criminals.   And the victims are concentrated in democrat party voting districts where they keep letting repeat gun offenders out of jail, over and over again...explain that.......
> 
> Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives...stopping rape, robbery and murder...according to our Centers for Disease Control....you numb nuts....
> 
> And as more Americans own and carry guns...over the last 26 years, our gun crime and gun murder rate has gone down not up.......showing you have no idea what you are talking about...
> 
> Over the last 26 years, we went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> 
> 
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how many times have you been in a shootout with uppity noxxers and saved your life?
> Let me guess , ZERO?.
> Do you really think oz is more dangerous than the us?
> So our deaths have gone down?
> What are they pray tell higher than oz?
> You really have to stop reading sites who don't believe in sandy hook and that we landed on the moon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the racism of the left shows itself again......
Click to expand...


Gawd, more cut and paste swill.
Trump u?


----------

